# Citrus EO's and Liquid Soap



## tank7900 (Sep 2, 2013)

Hello All!

I hope everyone is having a nice weekend.  I have a question regarding Citrus EO's and Liquid soap.  When I use citrus EO's with my liquid soap, they always cloud, and even change the consistency of the soap.  I was wondering what causes this to happen, and what can I do to make the soap more stable so I can use citrus EO's? Any ideas or suggestions?  Thank you in advance!

Happy Soaping,

Tank


----------



## Yooper (Sep 2, 2013)

It happens to me as well- a perfectly clear liquid soap will turn milky (and stay milky) the second I add orange EO.  I decided to only use citrus EOs in soaps in a dispenser that are ok when milky looking, or for shampoos.  I think some oils just do this.


----------



## kazmi (Sep 2, 2013)

Tank, when you say it changes the consistency what does it do - make it thinner, clumpy, or something else?  I'm making my first LS this coming weekend and was planning on using a citrus EO but now better re-think my scent.  I don't care if it's milky looking as long as it still feels nice in the shower.


----------



## tank7900 (Sep 2, 2013)

Kazmi,

It usally thins out the soap a good bit.  Almost as if it is breaking it down.  Still experimenting with Grapefruit, Lime, and Tangerine EO's


----------



## kazmi (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks for the heads-up!  I'll probably try a little bit to see what happens if I add any citrus EO to a small batch when I get mine done.  I'll post back when I do.


----------



## Mommysoaper (Sep 3, 2013)

Lemongrass doesn't cloud.  Not a true citrus, but has a nice lemony scent.  i add polysorbate 80 to my liquid soaps to get rid of the cloudiness issue.


----------



## tank7900 (Sep 4, 2013)

Very true, lemongrass is a staple in my liquid soap kingdom.  I have not tried the polysorbate tip.


----------



## angelsthreeinc (Sep 18, 2013)

Can you use poly 20 to clear a LS?? 


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------

